# morels!



## duck killer 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

i don't like these kinda things (mushrooms), but i know there are people on here who do, so... here's a place about 3 hours west of me that grows them commercially:  

http://www.freshmorels.com/

also here is a site i just found that teaches you how to grow them, which i thought was impossible until just now!
http://www.thefarm.org/mushroom/morel.html


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 21, 2010)

Our farm in MN can grow some really good morals. I live too far away and don't get down there durnign the season but some of our family friends pick a pile of them every year off of our land. I have only had them once or twice and I loved them!!!!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Mar 21, 2010)

i've never tried them, but i suppose i should. everybody that's had them says they are great. i found that place a couple years ago while scouting for snow geese and i heard they were impossible to grow so i did some more research today and thought i would post about it


----------



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

I've never had them either. My Brother bought some land about 30 miles from here (where we bowhunt) and the guy neighboring this property says he finds tons of them every year on my Brother's property.....this is the same guy who won't let us cut across his PASTURE (60 yards wide where we want to cross). 
I looked for them down there last year, but I think he beat me to it. (rackin' frackin'......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 27, 2010)

Morels are a simple slice of heaven.  My favorite meal is crappie and morels.  Just a little egg and milk dredge and half flour and cornmeal and fry.  Some salt and you are ready to go.  I will say if you are not experienced at mushroom hunting take some one who is with you.  There are false morels than can make some folks sick as heck.  Others will tolerate them fine but take no chances.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

Nope, I don't have any morels!


----------



## ohiomountainman (Apr 5, 2010)

Man, you've got to try them. Ilive for shroom season. A buddy just sent a pic today, him and his wife found 33 of them they found today. woooohooo,IT'S MUSHROOM SEASON!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 5, 2010)

there is nothing better, but yes make sure you know what you are picking


----------



## nickelmore (Apr 5, 2010)

Violator, not sure where you are in Illinois, but up north I think its just a little too early, 

Once they start they usually run for a few months if conditions are perfect.  

I usually go during turkey season in Kentucky,  and have not found any good places around me to find them.


----------



## bigheadz (Apr 8, 2011)

The black morels are really poppin here in Southern Illinois. (30 miles S of I70).  Found 29 2 days ago - and people are finding them by the 100's now.  Mushroom season here is only for about 2-3 weeks at best.  Hope to post some pics here after this weekend!


----------



## fife (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool good info


----------



## bigheadz (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's a Big Black (Grey) Morel that we found yesterday evening here in Southern Illinois..


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2011)

Yum I want some right now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2011)

"Erain" has them growing like crazy in his back yard!

Here's a link with pictures:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93914/hea-cowgirl

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> "Erain" has them growing like crazy in his back yard!
> 
> Here's a link with pictures:
> 
> ...


I remember that post. I need  to get down to our farm and take a walk and see if I can find any.


----------



## bigheadz (Apr 9, 2011)

That is unbelievable, thanks for sharing the pics...I have never seen them come up in groves that thick before...we have to tromp around out in the woods for hours around here to come up with a good mess!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2011)

bigheadz said:


> That is unbelievable, thanks for sharing the pics...I have never seen them come up in groves that thick before...we have to tromp around out in the woods for hours around here to come up with a good mess!


Ever since Erain posted those pictures, when I hear or read the word "morels", I think of "Erain"!

Bear


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 9, 2011)

I love morel hunting.  I can't eat them anymore.  Ate so many a few years ago I made myself sick.  Now I can't stand the thought of eating them.  But I did love them.

After getting a bunch, here's how I'd prep them

Put them into a bowl of salt water to clean them and get rid of any bugs that my have made a home there.

Then I'd slit them in half from top to bottom and dry them off.

Dip them in a scrambled egg and then into a 50/50 mix of bread crumbs and onion cracker crumbs.

Fry until golden with vegetable oil and butter.  Then set aside to drain on paper towels.

Preheat oven to 400*

Make slices of cheddar cheese that will fit into the cavity of the mushroom (the inside that is exposed from when you slit it open)

Pop in the oven for about 10 minutes or until the cheese melts.

So tasty


----------



## bigheadz (Apr 11, 2011)

The Dude Abides said:


> I love morel hunting.  I can't eat them anymore.  Ate so many a few years ago I made myself sick.  Now I can't stand the thought of eating them.  But I did love them.
> 
> After getting a bunch, here's how I'd prep them
> 
> ...


I can see how somebody could eat thereselves sick with that recipee Dude - YUMMY!


----------

